# What You Charge!!!!!!!!



## uticaclub (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm new to this site but not new to painting. Paint everything I feel comfortable with, outside (when weather permits) and inside when i can fit them in. I paint by myself(have a full time job as a jail guard) but never get the satisfaction at the jail so thats why i paint. I'm just wondering what you charge per house, job, gallon, new construction or whatever. Just trying to see if i'm on par with most or am i painting for free. Thanks in advance for any help........................Scott:thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup:

good luck!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I read somewhere that the average job for painters is about $1500. Thats what I charge on every job, regardless of size. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It depends!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You will not find those answers here. You will find all sorts of great info on marketing or procedure or unsure about something then ask. Use the search feature it is a great resource. 
The answers to your question are hard earned/learned. At least you have a day/night job.



RCP said:


> depends!


Those are for old people.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe Bubba can help you out!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Why does bubba look like Tim? and the little skinny guy look like JNLP????? Fantasy or Reality????????????????????????????:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing: it can be a thin line.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Why does bubba look like Tim? and the little skinny guy look like JNLP????? Fantasy or Reality????????????????????????????:whistling2:


You are whacked my brother. LMAO!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Free Post!!!! Wait For The Hulahoop!!!*


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

This will be 10 pages in no time!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice house!





NEPS.US said:


>


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think i liked the jump rope the best.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What house? ....I dont see any house...... Dude ...you got to get out of the basement


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> What house? ....I dont see any house...... Dude ...you got to get out of the basement


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> This will be 10 pages in no time!


yeah i love how every thread turns into something off topic:whistling2:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

93 bottles of beer on the wall, 93 bottles of beer. Take one down and pass it around, 92 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Become a plumber, they make more. You paint everything but you dont know what to charge...I'm thinking I've seen this somewhere before. But if you're gonna paint, you're gonna paint. Do you have liability ins? Pay into Workmans Comp? A business plan? A business? Registered with the state? If you answered no to any of these, you're a guy doing side jobs and probably pay no taxes on the income. (Just a note; the IRS and state revenuers frown on this sort of thing....people go to jail occasionally)

So, to come on a site and ask Pro's what they charge is not really in your best interests, or ours. Check out the DIY Forum. 

Seriously though, you could use the old X3 rule: If the paint costs you $13/gal., you charge $39 for labor. I think thats what most of us use here. I just want you to know the guys will probably give me hell forever for divulging a most secret trade pricing policy. Let er rip guys..........


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Become a plumber, they make more. You paint everything but you dont know what to charge...I'm thinking I've seen this somewhere before. But if you're gonna paint, you're gonna paint. Do you have liability ins? Pay into Workmans Comp? A business plan? A business? Registered with the state? If you answered no to any of these, you're a guy doing side jobs and probably pay no taxes on the income. (Just a note; the IRS and state revenuers frown on this sort of thing....people go to jail occasionally)
> 
> So, to come on a site and ask Pro's what they charge is not really in your best interests, or ours. Check out the DIY Forum.
> 
> Seriously though, you could use the old X3 rule: If the paint costs you $13/gal., you charge $39 for labor. I think thats what most of us use here. I just want you to know the guys will probably give me hell forever for divulging a most secret trade pricing policy. Let er rip guys..........


 
Thanks Dude!....Now every homeowner will "know what I charge".


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I was just thinking, after I posted this. about a few things.

You gotta prepare yourself for homeowners who will think using the X3 formula is charging them to much, and you'll probably have guys who use the X2 formula underbid you. (They never make any money!) It took us forever to get WisePainter to go from X2 to X3, but we finally convinced him. You oughta see the equipment he's been buying with his extra profits.

I suggest you specialize in something like wallpapering. I dont do it myself, but I know guys who make $5-8.75 a double roll hanging that stuff! Amazing... If I had to do it all over again thats what I would do. A yardstick, a few razor blades, a wallpaper brush and your set. Those guys never get dirty either. I think DaArch is our resident expert on wallpaper and he is extremely successful. (Rumor has it he's so fast he only charges $6.35 a *triple* roll...and the guy is rolling in money.)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

When you use the above mentioned formula you have to be real careful about what paint you choose. You want something that takes at least 2 coats to cover. More coats = more gallons. More gallons = more money. And it has to be priced right too. Thats why most guys use Behr.

Now there is something I've heard of though I've never done it myself of course. You buy 4 gallons when you only need two, empty out half of each gallon so you still have 4 cans, then you can charge the HO X3 for each can. Its all about working smart.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> When you use the above mentioned formula you have to be real careful about what paint you choose. You want something that takes at least 2 coats to cover. More coats = more gallons. More gallons = more money. And it has to be priced right too. Thats why most guys use Behr.
> 
> Now there is something I've heard of though I've never done it myself of course. You buy 4 gallons when you only need two, empty out half of each gallon so you still have 4 cans, then you can charge the HO X3 for each can. Its all about working smart.



Now is that at the $330/gal figure?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Now is that at the $330/gal figure?


 
I see you're using the medium priced stuff.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

well according to CT that is the going rate:whistling2:


----------



## uticaclub (Mar 26, 2009)

wow tuff bunch here. as far as insurance , yes i do carry it as far as registering with the state no because i never make over the 5,000 a year penn requires to file. just kinda trying to get some ideas is all. i like to paint and i like getting a job and getting the satisfaction of a complete change when im done. i take my time and paint each job as if it were my own property. sorry if i oddended anyone just trying to see how everyone else does it is all.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

uticaclub said:


> wow tuff bunch here. as far as insurance , yes i do carry it as far as registering with the state no because i never make over the 5,000 a year penn requires to file. just kinda trying to get some ideas is all. i like to paint and i like getting a job and getting the satisfaction of a complete change when im done. i take my time and paint each job as if it were my own property. sorry if i oddended anyone just trying to see how everyone else does it is all.


What part of the state are you from?


----------



## uticaclub (Mar 26, 2009)

new castle


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

uticaclub said:


> new castle


Not far from me! What prison do you work?


----------



## uticaclub (Mar 26, 2009)

lawrence county....did some work down your way in cranberry last summer for kings jewerly


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet he's called your name at head count before. 

Tim was such a nice guy ...he would always offer to pick up the soap no matter who dropped it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

uticaclub said:


> lawrence county....did some work down your way in cranberry last summer for kings jewerly


Cranberry is about the half way point. Do you know the Albertini's from New Castle. Also, I take my kids up to Slippery Rock, they have a fitness center there with an indoor rock climbing wall.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet he's called your name at head count before.
> 
> Tim was such a nice guy ...he would always offer to pick up the soap no matter who dropped it.


I'm sure he has called my brothers name before. He's been just about every jail in south western and western Pa.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet he's called your name at head count before.
> 
> Tim was such a nice guy ...he would always offer to pick up the soap no matter who dropped it.


lol
Or he was a real make-up artist with those skittles.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet he's called your name at head count before.
> 
> Tim was such a nice guy ...he would always offer to pick up the soap no matter who dropped it.


Oh, I do use liquid soap!:yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Uticaclub, What do you charge now?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> Oh, I do use liquid soap!:yes:


Soap on a rope is good :thumbsup:


----------



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

X3 rule!! Yeah I am going to start charging 120 an hour!! Whoohoo I'll never work again!


----------

